# log splitter reccommendation



## Guest

I have been doing some pretty extensive research on log splitters with the idea of buying one to split the up to 10 cords of wood I need each year.

I want one that is big enough to split what I need but small enough to run economicaly. It has to built well enough to run for decades (if I run for decades I will be lucky). I want a very good engine on it. I want to spend less than $1400.

The 22 ton models seen to be about right. As long as you avoid the really low end models they seem like they are built well enough. Most have the Briggs and Stratton 650 series 190 cc engines. These have got really bad reviews. Some have a Chinese house brand motor that I want to avoid. A few have a Honda CS series motor. This is the consumer grade motor, CX is the pro grade. Ones with CX motors are $2000 and so I excluded them.

I have found a Speeco 22 ton splitter with a Honda CS 190 cc motor for $1300, assembled and full of fluids, ready to go. Most are sold in a crate and you have to buy the hydralic fluid for about $100 and assemble it yourself. 

One review I saw was down on the Honda CS engine because it has a "plastic" camshaft that broke on his. Honda does list the cam as made of resin.

Does anybody have experience with the Honda CS motors? Is there one I should be looking at with a Honda CX or Briggs Intec engine? Any other reccommendations?


----------



## Allen W

I would have a lift arm on it if getting a horizontal table type.


----------



## Cabin Fever

What I don't like about the Speeco - and some other brands - is that the motor is mounted so low. I would fear that I'd damage it when towing it through the woods with the wheeler...afraid that brush or hitting a stump could damage it. 

I ended up getting one from Northern Tool similar to the one below. (see: http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200326288_200326288) Mine has a Honda engine, but I&#8217;m not sure which model. It has served us well for the past 8 years.


----------



## rickfrosty

Cabin Fever said:


> What I don't like about the Speeco - and some other brands - is that the motor is mounted so low. I would fear that I'd damage it when towing it through the woods with the wheeler...afraid that brush or hitting a stump could damage it.
> 
> I ended up getting one from Northern Tool similar to the one below. (see: http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200326288_200326288) Mine has a Honda engine, but Iâm not sure which model. It has served us well for the past 8 years.


My splitter is a 5 horse Honda also from Northern Tool & has worked well also for at least 8 yrs. - except when dummies get the wedge stuck in a big chunk & bring that chunk back against the works - broke a fitting from that.
Just took it to a logging garage for new fitting.


----------



## HermitJohn

Ok, whats a Honda CX or CS engine? I know what Honda GX and GS engines are, never heard of the others. You want the OHV GX not the OHC GS engine. The OHC is a relatively short life throw away meant for consumer applications. Ok during its expected short lifespan, but then you have to buy a new one. The GX is a long life industrial grade engine and can be rebuilt if you really want to though usually more economical to buy a new one.

As to Briggs, I'd either go with Vanguard or at least one of the old commercial duty flat heads. The rest of the stuff is short life consumer grade throw away stuff. I'd rather have the china made honda clone over anything but the Vanguard.

Basically any OHV Japanese small engine is way to go. Too bad, but American small engine companies decided marketing and short term profit was more valuable than superior in house engineering.


----------



## SteveO

I would find a used one and use it until it needs a new motor. then sell it and buy another used one and pocket the difference. I bought a used home made one 15 yrs ago with a older kolher motor on it Smokes under load but still does 5 cords a years. Since we moved south it only does 2 a year
Older is heavier and better built
Steve


----------



## Guest

Oops, can't read my own writing. The Honda's are GC and GX models. All the splitters I have looked at have the cheap Briggs 650 series, a Chinese knock off, or the Honda GC engine, including the Northern Tool.

I wish money was no object but it is. The only one I can find with a honda GX motor is an Iron and Oak brand for $2050 and this is too much. 

Does anyone know of a better value than the Speeco with the GC motor, assembled and full of oil and hydralic fluid for $ 1300?

Has anyone had good or bad experience with the GC honda motor?


----------



## HermitJohn

I keep telling you the GX Honda engines are way to go in the Honda line. The GC with excellent care are at best a 5 year engine. But frankly wouldnt pay some huge premium for a splitter just to get a particular engine. If the rest of splitter meets your needs, use it until engine self destructs, then replace the engine with one you want. Most small engines this size are interchangable. Get a Harbor Freight Honda clone engine on sale for $99 brand new. Really they are ok engine, based on Honda GX design with most parts interchangable, cheap gas tank and air filter assembly but otherwise pretty good. Or usually you can find a good used Honda GX for reasonable price. My personal opinion, but I think at $99, even if you wore out 3 or 4 of them, you would be money ahead of one new GX. Just be prepared to replace gas tank, the chinese clone gas tanks rust very quickly. You can use a remote tank off something else or track down a real Honda tank.

I'd love to suggest used splitter, but around here, people want nearly as much used as new. That doesnt mean they sell them for that, just they ask that much, I assume as a negotiating position. Some people are patient and wait until inflation lets them get their price, others will negotiate for quick cash sale. 

By way Tractor Supply had splitter on sale month or so ago for $999. Yes its the one usually priced at $1300. Just a heads up. We are getting into spring, I would be hitting TSC and the big box stores making offer on their orphan splitters. They dont keep them over the summer usually, they deep discount them to move them out of way. Around here they are getting riding mowers on display and all that so imagine you go talk to a MANAGER, not a clerk, and offer $1000 and he would jump at it. If you are good bargainer, probably get it even little cheaper. Remember TSC was offering 5hp splitter not long ago on sale for $1000!!!!! And year or two ago these same splitters were on sale for $700!


----------



## Cabin Fever

Nimrod said:


> I wish money was no object but it is. The only one I can find with a honda GX motor is an Iron and Oak brand for $2050 and this is too much.


I checked my Northern Tool splitter this morning which is an eight year old version of the one I posted on above. Northern Tool always has a spring sale where, I believe, all power equipment is 10% off. You might want to call to see when it is. At any rate, the decal on the engine says:
*Honda
GX160
5.5​*


----------



## Guest

CF, I called Northern and they come with the GC engine now, regular price, not assembled, and no hydralyic fluid (add $100 in fluid) for $1400. They went to the cheaper engine apparently to save money. 

I had 10 cords of 8 foot long oak logs delivered yesterday. I have to cut and split them so I need a splitter. I an going to give it a few weeks to see if I can find a good used one on CL or a good sale at a store. 

Thanks for all of your input.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Here is another place to add to your research ==> L&M Supply. I believe the closest one to you is in Park Rapids.


----------



## Jim-mi

I remember years ago when an uncle, who owned and ran a big hardware store, . . he brought up north a (bottom end $$) splitter . . very weak
He took that back south and brought up the next model . . . . .Still to weak . . . .

Bottom line he had to get the most powerful model of the line that he sold........

My bottom line is; Make sure that what ever you get has at least 20 tons of force.


----------



## Guest

CF, I also talked to them on the phone. They carry the Speeco 22 ton with the Honda GC engine although they don't list it on their web site. It is where I am comming up with that splitter, assembled and filled with oil and hydralic fluid for $1300. Thanks for helping. Do you want to sell yours?


----------



## Cabin Fever

Nimrod said:


> CF, I also talked to them on the phone. They carry the Speeco 22 ton with the Honda GC engine although they don't list it on their web site. It is where I am comming up with that splitter, assembled and filled with oil and hydralic fluid for $1300. Thanks for helping. Do you want to sell yours?


Mills Fleet Farm has the 22ton SpeeCo for $1189 at there website. I could check the in-store assembled price to see if its the same.

SplitMaster 22-Ton Log Splitter By SpeeCo - Mills Fleet Farm


----------



## solidwoods

Do you have a tractor?
If so I'd get a 3pt hitch model. About $650, no engine no hyd pump (who wants more stuff to maintain). I have the one from TSC and it works great
jim


----------



## solidwoods

I forgot to add- I split 30ton per yr
jim


----------



## reubenT

Look around, you might find a used one for a better price, or a home made one as long as it's made good. I like to make my own stuff, collecting parts from hither and yon and putting them all together, sometimes I can make otherwise expensive equipment for next to nothing.

I got a small 3 pt splitter in a work trade, only a 3.5" cylinder. Since I didn't want to use it on a tractor, but separate. I mounted it on a small car axle, put an old riding lawnmower engine on it with a 16 gpm 2 stage pump and had it running fine. It'll split wood fast enough to keep me busy and keep a helper busy stacking it. And only gets jammed occasionally on a real tough piece because the cylinder is a bit small, (I keep a heavy hammer handy to knock em off when they stick) But then the way I had it hooked up I didn't like, so put a 13 hp honda engine on it that I got from a small engine shop (trade in) for $100 It had a head gasket leak, but tightening a loose head bolt fixed that. Now the pump is getting old and has a serious shaft seal leak, I keep a pan under the pump and catch most of the oil But when I get my tractor working I'm gonna build a new splitter with a 5" cylinder and a big industrial hydraulic pump and mount it on the hitch of a firewood dump trailer. I'll probably have very little $$ in it once it's done since everything comes from a scrap yard. And that's what I have in mind for doing up semi loads of firewood to ship out west,as well as plenty for making biochar, supplying the tractor with fuel, and heating several buildings.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the help and advice. I looked at several splitters from Craigs List and the seller wanted almost as much money as they cost new and they were not as well made as the one I got. Fleet Farm put the Speeco 22 ton splitter with the 190 cc, 675 series, Briggs and Stratton engine on sale for $1000. The sale goes through the end of the week if anyone needs a splitter. This splitter is built like a tank. It should easily outlast me. The Briggs engine may not last but if it dies I will replace it with a Honda GX and will still only have a little more money in it than if I had bought the one with the GC engine. The hydralic fluid was cheaper ($18 for 2 gallons) at FF too and this splitter uses only 4 to 5 gallons instead of 8 like some others.

I filled the fluids, tightened the bolts and hoses, and fired it up this morning. It works great.

Thanks again.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Congrats!


----------



## Guest

One last post on this subject. I went to L and M Supply yesterday because I was in Detroit Lakes anyway. The Speeco 22 ton splitter they have with the Honda GC engine for $1300 also has a beefier tube with the trailer hitch on the end, a stronger latch for putting the beam in the horizontal position, and a bigger hydralic fluid reservior. The rest seems the same as mine. 

By the time you factor in the assembly and full fluids their splitter would have cost $200 more than the one I bought. It's probably the better value if anyone is looking but I am happy with mine.


----------



## solidwoods

This is the one I use.
CountyLineÂ® 3-Point Hitch Log Splitter2153304


Tractor Supply - Search Results for log splitter

jim


----------

